# Oven Pilot Light



## ptadmrda (Aug 7, 2014)

Just bought a 2011 Keystone Outback Rss250. Took it out 1st time. Used propane no power. Smelled propane coming from oven, the oven knob was in the off position. Smell went away if we lit the pilot light but having it lit gives off heat in the trailer on a hot day. Does the pilot light in the oven need to be on the whole time the trailer is running on propane? Or does something need to be fixed. Thanks so much


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If the oven valve is in the off position then there should be no flow. As for the heat from the pilot lit, it is minimal and should not be noticeable in the trailer.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Off means off....so no propane should be flowing.

This is why you have to light the pilot light each time you want use the oven, because you turn it off...gas and pilot go off.


----------

